
3D ASCII Game - ducaale
https://thenextweb.com/shareables/2019/09/19/asciicker-ascii-3d-game-text/
======
ducaale
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIsCYHpCfVc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIsCYHpCfVc)

------
grawprog
I really like the look of that. It'd be awesome to see a dwarf fortress map
rendered like that.

